# question for my son-in-law



## Nailgun (Sep 8, 2017)

Long time lurker on this forum. First time posting. 

My son-in-law is one of those techies. This question is on his behalf. 

If you could order from Home Depot or Lowes on an app and get things delivered for $5-20 depending on size of order would you use the service? 

What if he could deliver items within 1 hour or be scheduled ahead of time? 

Would you use something like this? (assuming the orders are accurate and on-time) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome out of the shadows, Nailgun. Hope you find us helpful and we hope you stick around and contribute to the discussions.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 8, 2017)

The rapid delivery might be a temptation, but you can order from HD and have it delivered to the store for free; just go down & pick it up. I guess that Lowes and the other big boxes will do the same.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2017)

I have an account at lowes, I call them and they deliver anything for 20 bucks. Including a truck load of concrete. Perks of a business account I guess.


----------



## Flyover (Sep 8, 2017)

What is your son-in-law's job, Nailgun? What kind of "techie" is he exactly? I'm a UX researcher, but I wouldn't use a forum like this to conduct a survey for work. At least not without first conducting a preliminary screener survey.

Anyway, to answer the question, I wouldn't use any "app" because I don't use a smartphone.

If I could access that service from the regular website, I might use it if I had purchased something too big to fit in my or my wife's cars. It'd be great to schedule the delivery in advance, especially if it was something valuable that I didn't want sitting in front of my house when I wasn't there, but I'd feel a little nickeled and dimed if I had to pay for the privilege of scheduling a time. In that case I'd probably just borrow or rent a truck.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 8, 2017)

We are seeing people doing delivery service for fast food now. A cab will deliver for similar price. Every city has Currier and small truck systems that will quickly jump all over it once someone spends all the money to get it started.


----------



## Nailgun (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah...I'm not totally sure something with advertising i think. Thanks for the advice. Will pass along.


----------



## voyager (Sep 8, 2017)

I am a bit of a curmudgeon. I go online and look. But, I always place my orders while talking with someone whether by phone or in person. It almost completely reduces the chances of a screw up. You can't ask an app questions.
Here in Hawaii we can order on line items to be shipped to the local HD store for pickup after they arrive. They come with the normal inventory shipments and can take 4 to 6 weeks to arrive at the store.
I had ordered roofing panels, roofing screws, and closure strips for delivery to the store. Then, because they were 12' panels and we live 25 miles from town, I opted for home delivery from the store. For $89 they delivered and offloaded it from the truck, then set it on the lanai slab. Well worth the price. I would have had to carry them in p/u bed/tailgate about 10' long. It would have taken $15 to $20 in gas and most of the day for me to go pick them up, plus having to handle them to get them under cover.


----------



## matt89 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi, Nailgun.
The answer is yes. I will use the service if it can make my life easier. And I think a huge company like Lowes will deliver your items on time.


Matt


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 28, 2017)

The other night I was watching a show hosted by Steve Harvey called Funderdome. A guy was looking for funds for a startup App called Truxx. It is basically Uber for pickup trucks. 

You go to home depot and buy your big stuff and press the app on your smart phone and some guy shopping in the store gets a ping on his phone because he has a truck and is close by and need the cash to help you haul your stuff home for you. 

Sounds like what your son in law is thinking about. 

Here is a link to the show. 
http://abc.go.com/shows/steve-harve...tes/steve-harveys-funderdome-episode-13-recap


----------



## swimmer_spe (Nov 15, 2017)

Considering Home Depot and Lowes are about 25km away, and my local Home Hardware is less than 5km away, i hardly use them. The cost difference is not enough for me to really use Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Steve123 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes, I would use that service.

Most of HD and Lowes items can already be ordered online, but takes days for delivery.

If I can order something online and get it delivered in an hour for $5, its not worth my trouble to step into my car.   Although frequently, I want to see and touch the available choices before I buy.

Good luck buying a truck, liability insurance, and other costs of running a business while doing a pick-up and deliver for $5.


----------



## K_M (Feb 15, 2018)

Lowes business accounts already deliver anything purchased on that account for $20.
That is always what I don't like about the big box stores- how much you have to handle the product you need.

This way, the only time you touch it is after it is delivered to the destination.


----------

